# how to change gmail id without deleting the account



## Dr.tweaker (Oct 21, 2009)

i want to change my gmail id without deleting it,,is is possible to do so,,my orkut account is also registered with that ID ,,so will i have to delete my orkut account too?


----------



## csczero (Oct 21, 2009)

u cant. thats it


----------



## slugger (Oct 21, 2009)

create your new GMail id and set up your old Gmail id to forward all mails arriving there to the new id


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

it is not possible, except for the work-around suggested by 'csczero'


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Oct 23, 2009)

and what about my orkut account,,will i have to delete it too?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 23, 2009)

no you don't have to delete your orkut account if you set your mail forwarding to new id.
Mails from your orkut account is automatically forwarded


----------



## Aspire (Oct 25, 2009)

Create a new account and activate mail forwarding in the old one


----------

